# Who places DoorDash orders?



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

So, I’ve been going to a bunch, I’d say majority of restaurants where I have to pay with the card.

When I get there I tell them I’m with DoorDash picking up an order for so and so. Some say they don’t do DoorDash and look perplexed. But I’ve come to realize after my 2nd experience that DoorDash is calling on behalf of the customer.

I assume that someone in the Phillipines is calling placing orders as the numbers are California numbers, so they could be masked. Anyone have any concrete idea?

Edit: Just wanted to point out there’s no way to place an order online through a restaurant I picked up from..breakfastimenc.com, which leads me to believe this is done through the phone somehow. And the mom and pop shop doesn’t even have a website.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

What ????

When I ordered food from DD it was on the DD website, which I assume has some kind of electronic link to the restaurant visible on their DD partner account site ?

There is no way they can possibly be doing it the old fashioned way. To labor intensive, expensive, and prone to error.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> There is no way they can possibly be doing it the old fashioned way. To labor intensive and prone to error.


That's the thing, I went to pick up an order yesterday and the lady didn't know what DoorDash was. She also gave me a phone number with area code 650, which is a CA number. But she said it was a woman. Not sure if the woman called, but I assume so as I was picking up for a guy named Roger.

The ticket at the restaurants have also been hand written. Thing is that restaurant is too small and no one was in there. Just can't see them having a website with ordering. It was a mom and pop shop.

I've been tryna get to the bottom of this GREAT MYSTERY. But I'm still not sure if someone calls or as you say, it's ordered online. I'm not complaining as this makes my job easier. Just curious is all.

On another note, Google's AI can place orders for you as well. It sounds pretty human. So, DoorDash could be using that. Though it's doubtful since it's fairly new.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Probably a call center overseas. They are not under the door dash platform yet. So they do not have a tablet. Somebody calls in the order and that is why you have to pay with your credit card. DD does this to have more variety and has a stack of orders to show the restaurant later on when they come knocking to join. Restaurant sees a ton of phone orders and gets enticed. Then DD bust out with their 25-30% cut spiel and restaurant usually signs up while making little profit.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

doordash has partner restaurants and non partner

heres a good article

https://www.wcpo.com/money/consumer...ce-door-dash-is-delivering-without-permission
"DoorDash makes money by 'RESELLING' our food at higher prices," he wrote. "They also charge more for delivery. Between the mistakes on DoorDash listing for our business and trying to take the order over the phone from someone 1/2 way around the world who doesn't understand our product


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

A red card order is called in by Doordash's call center. Doordash handles it as a takeout order from the restaurant. They generally charge a larger delivery fee and mark up the price from the menu to compensate for getting no percentage of the ticket, as they do with a partner restaurant.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> doordash has partner restaurants and non partner
> 
> heres a good article
> 
> ...


? This actually corroborated my suspicion. But in our defense, how often do restaurants really get the order right? Not really DoorDash or UberEATS issue. More like restaurants for whatever reason.

I picked up and been delivered enough orders to know these guys mess up a LOT. It's just SAD we take the blame for it. Whoever has ordered at a fast food place and never gotten their order wrong throw the first rock.


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> ? This actually corroborated my suspicion. But in our defense, how often do restaurants really get the order right? Not really DoorDash or UberEATS issue. More like restaurants for whatever reason.
> 
> I picked up and been delivered enough orders to know these guys mess up a LOT. It's just SAD we take the blame for it. Whoever has ordered at a fast food place and never gotten their order wrong throw the first rock.


It depends. The call center personnel are English challenged, they use the best they have available. They use menus obtained from the internet, so it's not always updated properly. Then of course you have the poorly run restaurant making mistakes.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Alderson said:


> It depends. The call center personnel are English challenged, they use the best they have available. They use menus obtained from the internet, so it's not always updated properly. Then of course you have the poorly run restaurant making mistakes.


Definitely a lot of factors to take into consideration for sure.



Sodium101 said:


> Then DD bust out with their 25-30% cut spiel and restaurant usually signs up while making little profit.


Funny you say this since that Breakfastime restaurant said they used to have the tablet but no longer do. So, they actually broke out from the pack.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

at least with uber eats the restaurant has to sign up and they get the orders on tablets


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Definitely a lot of factors to take into consideration for sure.


Yep, but generally whenever there's a mistake the customer can simply contact Doordash and either have the mistake corrected and resent or have the entire order resent for no charge



nighthawk398 said:


> at least with uber eats the restaurant has to sign up and they get the orders on tablets


Doordash does the same, they just increase their delivery options by utilizing any restaurant that does takeout



nighthawk398 said:


> at least with uber eats the restaurant has to sign up and they get the orders on tablets


Doordash does the same, they just increase their delivery options by utilizing any restaurant that does takeout


OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Definitely a lot of factors to take into consideration for sure.
> 
> 
> Funny you say this since that Breakfastime restaurant said they used to have the tablet but no longer do. So, they actually broke out from the pack.


Yep they most likely determined that the fee wasn't worth it and just deal with the orders being phoned in, some restaurants the driver gets a small bump in pay to place the order when they arrive


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Alderson said:


> Yep, but generally whenever there's a mistake the customer can simply contact Doordash and either have the mistake corrected and resent or have the entire order resent for no charge
> 
> 
> Doordash does the same, they just increase their delivery options by utilizing any restaurant that does takeout
> ...


I am saying uber eats only sends orders thru tablets and only partner restaurants you cant say dd does the same

I mean with uber eats 100% of the time the restaurant gets the order electronically

I mean with uber eats 100% of the time the restaurant gets the order electronically


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> I am saying uber eats only sends orders thru tablets and only partner restaurants you cant say dd does the same


Yes they do. Doordash has partner restaurants with a tablet just like uber eats, I deliver for both. Doordash uses restaurants takeout service and phones in the order to add more restaurants to there app if they aren't a partner, uber eats doesn't do that.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Alderson said:


> Yes they do. Doordash has partner restaurants with a tablet just like uber eats, I deliver for both. Doordash uses restaurants takeout service and phones in the order to add more restaurants to there app if they aren't a partner, uber eats doesn't do that.


but it's not all the restaurants they deliver from like uber eats
you will never have to pay as a driver if you do uber eats


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> but it's not all the restaurants they deliver from like uber eats
> you will never have to pay as a driver if you do uber eats


I believe I just said that. And the driver doesn't pay for non-partner restaurants out of pocket, we use a doordash credit card.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Alderson said:


> I believe I just said that. And the driver doesn't pay for non-partner restaurants out of pocket, we use a doordash credit card.


I never said they do just saying uber eats doesnt need a red card or pex card or any other card


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> I never said they do just saying uber eats doesnt need a red card or pex card or any other card


I'm aware of that. Did you miss the post above where I stated I deliver for both?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Alderson said:


> It depends. The call center personnel are English challenged, they use the best they have available. They use menus obtained from the internet, so it's not always updated properly. Then of course you have the poorly run restaurant making mistakes.


This answers a question for me.
I never answer my landline. Several weeks ago, I did..
The caller seemed to say " I calling for you order for licky dicky..."

I just hung up


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Alderson said:


> I'm aware of that. Did you miss the post above where I stated I deliver for both?


I guess I did


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> doordash has partner restaurants and non partner
> 
> heres a good article
> 
> ...


I don't have the link to the article, but In - Out burger, I think that's what it's called, billion dollar burger joint out west, not only refused to be a partner but refused to allow doordash to advertise and deliver their food. Doordash ignored them and continued, but in-out sued to stop them and prevailed. Doordash is very aggressive to get to number 1, but most non-partner restaurants love the free advertising, free delivery for them, and increased sales, doesn't cost them a dime.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> What ????
> 
> When I ordered food from DD it was on the DD website, which I assume has some kind of electronic link to the restaurant visible on their DD partner account site ?
> 
> There is no way they can possibly be doing it the old fashioned way. To labor intensive, expensive, and prone to error.


DD has restaurants where you have to go in and place the order yourself. Then use their company issued "Red Card" to pay for the order.

There are quite a few restaurants near me that do DD, along with Uber Eats and Grubhub and Postmates. I was in one yesterday in fact that I picked up an UE order, but earlier in the day had to go in to PLACE a DD order. When I asked the owner about it, he seemed to be kinda "shoulder shruggy", like he didn't care or want to care or want to know, he just knew it was more business for him.

You guys think Uber and Lyft are unethical. DoorDash takes it to a whole new level. However...I make good money off of them (yes, not at much as I could given the fact they shaft you on trip fees). And it beats having drunk millenials in my car. As I say, sushi never asks for an aux cord.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Alderson said:


> I don't have the link to the article, but In - Out burger, I think that's what it's called, billion dollar burger joint out west, not only refused to be a partner but refused to allow doordash to advertise and deliver their food. Doordash ignored them and continued, but in-out sued to stop them and prevailed. Doordash is very aggressive to get to number 1, but most non-partner restaurants love the free advertising, free delivery for them, and increased sales, doesn't cost them a dime.


Here's one article on it from 2015. Technically, it doesn't seem they prevailed(at least, not in court), but reached a settlement and the case was dismissed:

https://www.eater.com/2015/11/11/9714840/in-n-out-doordash-delivery-lawsuit


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Door Dash are snakes they raise the menu prices,many places don't have their consent. The tipping stealing is some scum bag crap. 

I order and tip the guy $5 ,i order once a week to treat myself after a long week. Make sure to be a good guy and tip $5. Door dash uses that to pay the driver and the driver just say o here Bob who Is a cheap **** and never tips,great .


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Got an order from a local pizza place. When I got there I realized I had to order the pizza. Should of canceled, but the nice guy I’m am figured maybe 12-15 minutes so ok. The delivery paid decent and pizza orders usually tip. Put the order in and the guy says 20 minutes. Come back in 15 minutes no pizza yet and the guy is looking at my pizza and then then fooling around with the oven. Call support and get nasty with them ( Maybe I can squeeze a few more dollars out of them). Told them they can be sure that I’ll never go to this place again. 45 minutes later delivered with no tip. I hate when you get one of these nightmares.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Door dash uses that to pay the driver and the driver just say o here Bob who Is a cheap @@@@ and never tips,great .


Yeah, I see that. It seems a lot of drivers are unaware of the pay structure. Customers actually pay 50% of DoorDash wages from my 2 weeks experience.


----------

